# Went to my



## carver (May 27, 2016)

Favorite fishing hole Wed while I was in the mountains, limited out on stockers


----------



## wvdawg (May 27, 2016)

Great pic of that beautiful, serene river!  But where are the pics of the fish?


----------



## carver (May 27, 2016)

Sorry Dennis,maybe next time.Was getting dark when I was getting off the lake


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful spot


----------



## carver (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks it's a very peaceful place


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pretty, pretty!


----------



## carver (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Robert


----------

